

The JavaScript Problem - sridca
https://wiki.haskell.org/The_JavaScript_Problem

======
DigitalSea
In a year or two we are hopefully going to see a whole new Javascript (it's
already happening now with ES6). For a language that was cobbled together in
about a week, it's actually not the massive train-wreck people make it out to
be. Sure it might not do things in a pure code way, but you could argue that
about languages like PHP as well and at the end of the day it doesn't make
them any less usable.

I think Javascript has reached a point where the good developers know of its
weaknesses and limitations and thus, they hardly ever encounter them. I can't
honestly remember the last time I ran into an issue that was a result of the
way Javascript implemented something. In the right hands like anything,
Javascript can be a decent language. Combined with something like ESLint and
superset like TypeScript, you'll never write bad Javascript again (well it is
very unlikely).

